# Downloads



## dipsomatic (May 18, 2009)

Hi all. I have heard that the government is super strict on downloading movies and music from sites like the pirate bay and other torrent providers. Has anyone had any problems? If I want to download something is it worth the trouble?


----------



## Eviii (Jan 9, 2014)

No experience with that but I actually heard the same and personally wouldn't risk it.


----------



## incognito6174 (Dec 1, 2014)

Why don't you try to legally buy music and movies online? Oh, there's not many options you say. I hear you. It's a sad case but well worth going into the effort to buy stuff, than have the government looking into you. I make regular visits to other countries and make it a point to buy movies and music that I can bring back (legally) into Singapore. Or I simply get my friends in the U.S.A, for example, buy me an iTunes gift card.

Of course, if you're caught with stuff that's banned in Singapore (pornography [I think so] and certain movies/documentaries), then whether it is pirated or not might be the least of your issues.


----------

